# my cat sleeps with me and put his arm around me, LOL!!



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm not kidding!! I think my little guy Sampson thinks he is my boyfriend!!

It will be a year in June that I picked him up from the shelter, and he is even more affectionate than he was at that time.

His latest thing is... I will wake up in the middle of the night, and he is sleeping right next to me with his head on my shoulder, and his arm/paw layed across my chest!!, LOL!! It's the cutest thing!!

This cat, I tell ya, if he wasn't walking around in 4 legs, I'd think he was human!!


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

That is so sweet. I did wake up once to see our Lewis do that to my husband. Winston isn't snuggly during the day at all but at night he is and loves to sleep between us. Sounds like you have quite a snuggle bug.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

when we go to bed we have a ritual... Keiko goes under the top blanket of my bed and she goes to sleep beside my legs... during the night she gets out and snuglles right beside me next to my heart... i can't describe the emotions i get when i find her there when i wake up... i guess it's one of the reasons i love her more everyday... :cat


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Putting the arm across is possessive. That means he thinks you're HIS!! :lol:


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

estelle58 said:


> when we go to bed we have a ritual... Keiko goes under the top blanket of my bed and she goes to sleep beside my legs... during the night she gets out and snuglles right beside me next to my heart... i can't describe the emotions i get when i find her there when i wake up... i guess it's one of the reasons i love her more everyday... :cat


I feel the same way. My guy has to lay face to face with me at night and have his face on my cheek. (sometimes I wake up because I can't breathe!) His arm is around my neck. I just can't describe the feeling when he does this. Also, not at night , but sometimes when I hold him and he is purring, he will grab my face and nip at it or my chin. It seems like he just feels to darn good he needsf to let me know. He is not doing it for me to let him down, I think it's a feeling of euphoria.


----------



## Omi-san (Feb 28, 2006)

My cat now understand that whenever I'm under the bed sheets, It's because I am about to fall asleep. So she always comes on top of the bed and lie down next to my legs.  

Now if only she could sleep there for more than 3 hour in a row before feeling playful again... :?


----------



## Emily84 (Apr 5, 2006)

My cat, Meg always puts one paw on me when she is lying next to me. its like she has to be touching me.


----------



## Emskie (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah, doogie will snuggle up as close as he can get to me and lay on my side/or burrow under my arm so I'm hugging him like a teddy bear. Awful cute, although sometimes annoying b/c he gets so close I'm breathing in hair. He also can't stand it when my fiance and I are hugging/cuddling.. he has to get in between us and be in the middle!
He's my snuggle bug... and a definate mamas boy. :lol:


----------



## AnimalLover05 (Apr 7, 2006)

My male does the same thing! He will climb onto my pillow, put one paw under him and the other around my neck. Then he will start to purr really loud. My boyfriend says it seems as though he is trying to "sing" me to sleep. :?: He does this EVERY night!
Don't ya just love kitties?


----------

